# Westernport Bay Sat 11th Aug



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Time for a fish on WPB. Plan to launch from Corinella or Tenby Pt and fish the channels local to that area. Target species will be Gummys and Mulloway and whatever else is swimming around. Forecast for Sat not too flash at the moment, windy and wet. About par for the course for me lately I'm afraid :? However they have been known to get it wrong before. Any takers   Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Go get em Steve!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

goodluck Steve ... weathers been playing funny buggers of late, hope you get onto a nice solid GUMMY 8)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Good luck... I reckon any sort of jewie will go close to taking out the fishing comp for this month.

Go Vics!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

the forecast isn't looking that good tomorrow  I might sneak out onto PPB on Sunday instead.

Regards
Grant


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Steve,
Ive eard of good size gummies being caught in the corinella area and there always seems to be talk of mullaway. I think you are the guy to end all this talk about them and pull one in for us. I look forward to seeing the mulloway pics over the weekend. Ive got kids sport both sat & sunday so Im out of the equation, good luck mate!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Trip postponed due to lousy conditions. Now Sunday 12th am. Will give the damn wind time to rack off and let the water settle a bit. Who's in?? :lol:


----------

